
IMDB for podcast – Podmosphere - KvotheBast
http://www.podmosphere.com
======
KvotheBast
The page could be the new IMDB for podcast, and not like the bloggs that have
been up with charts or pages with search engines only for the persons on the
podcasts.

Would be nice to find new podcasts easier and not have to know the name before
you look for them

